# L.A.-Chicago, redemption two zone--Texas Eagle allowed>



## Guest_rms492_* (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello, I would like to redeem a two-zone (LAX-CHI) bedroom or roomette.

Is the Texas Eagle allowed? I know it's three nights, and the "long" way

to Chicago, but would like my money's worth at least.

And can I be sure its train 422? (not 2 to the 22).

I don't want to change sleepers.

AGR will redeem for me using the Eagle route??


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 11, 2009)

Just put in "From LAX" and "To CHI" on the website. If train #422 shows up as one of the choices given, then it can be booked as an AGR award trip!  (If not, it can not be.  )

If you want to stay in the same car at SAS, make sure that "Train #422" is available - not "train #2" and "train #422" or "train #22"!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that AGR will allow you to book train #422 from LAX to Chicago as a two-zone award. Keep in mind though that you have to pick the correct departure day from LA, as the train only leaves from LA three days a week. And be careful and specific when talking to the AGR agent, as not all of them are fully knowledgable on Amtrak yet.


----------



## sechs (Apr 12, 2009)

Guest_rms492_* said:


> Is the Texas Eagle allowed? I know it's three nights, and the "long" wayto Chicago, but would like my money's worth at least.


The route doesn't matter as long as it is a legitimate routing. As mentioned, if it's an itinerary that you could buy, you should be able to book at as a reward.


----------



## RRrich (Apr 12, 2009)

I went to Amtrak.com, chose the date of 4/15, put in LAX for Departs, CHI for Arrives and the first train it showed was #422.

Go to Amtrak.com, check that it shows 422 and GO FOR IT


----------



## PaulM (May 9, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> If train #422 shows up as one of the choices given, then it can be booked as an AGR award trip!  (If not, it can not be.  )


Are you sure of that, the second part of the rule, that is? In other words, in this case, does "if A then B" imply "not A then not B"?

It has been my experience that what you get when you put in a departure and arrival station seems to be random. Sometimes the connection you want appears on certain days, but not others. At other times, it appears on other days. And yes, I know about the 3 day a week phenomenon. Also, normally, when an option is sold out, it will still show up, only with a sold-out sign. I'm talking about the regular reservation page, not the multi-city.

Where did you learn about this rule? I checked out the T & C, but couldn't find anything about what constitutes a valid award itinerary. I'll admit I gave up when I reached the "We can do anything we want at any time" type of find print.

What about the muti-city reservation page?

I prefer to get as much information as possible before tackling the AGR phone reps.


----------



## the_traveler (May 9, 2009)

AGR agents see the same page with the same choices as you see on the website. So if you can see it - they can see it too!

Another hint: Book your award from ONA (Ontario, CA) to CHI. ONA is just east of LAX on the TE route, and will give you #422! And it is still a 2 zone award! And a coach ticket LAX-ONA can be $10 (less discount)! And you can probably board your sleeper for the 30 minute trip.

I tried to go from LAX-BHM, and it only gave the SWC to CHI.  But when I tried ONA-BHM, it gave the TE to CHI!  To me, the extra day is worth a $9 ticket!


----------



## sky12065 (May 9, 2009)

I checked out LAX to CHI several times and this is what I found.

If I was using the normal (non-AGR) reservation form, the TE route was given ok. However, when I logged into AGR and did the search, the TE routing was provided where available, BUT it would only give the options for coach or 1st class... NO room choices!

I can't be sure of this but I think that the system is set to eliminate options that would notably increase Amtrak's expenses... i.e. where there are additional meals included with accomodations. In other words... the most direct route or relative equilivent.

Now can it be done via Julie and her crew of agents? I couldn't say! Don't have any experience in making AGR reservations yet!


----------



## the_traveler (May 9, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> If I was using the normal (non-AGR) reservation form, the TE route was given ok. However, when I logged into AGR and did the search, the TE routing was provided where available, BUT it would only *give the options for coach or 1st class*... NO room choices!


:huh:

The SWC or TE (or any train except the AE) does not offer First Class. Sleepers are quasi First Class Service. Unless the train offers business class (not including AE), all trains only offer coach and sleepers.


----------



## AlanB (May 9, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > If I was using the normal (non-AGR) reservation form, the TE route was given ok. However, when I logged into AGR and did the search, the TE routing was provided where available, BUT it would only *give the options for coach or 1st class*... NO room choices!
> ...


I'm not even sure what First Class choice the Texas Eagle could offer. First class is not sleeper class anymore. And one cannot book sleepers via the online system. Sleepers can only be booked via an live agent.


----------



## sky12065 (May 9, 2009)

AlanB said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Sorry guys, my bad! I mean't to say it was a Reserved Coach Seat and not a 1st Class Seat! *NO SOUP FOR ME TOMORROW!*


----------



## Ryan (May 10, 2009)

Also, the online AGR redemption says:

"Travel on the Auto Train, travel including sleeping accommodations and travel requiring connecting trains is not currently redeemable online."

To get sleepers or any combination of trains, you need to call in to redeem the award.

(it helps if I read to the bottom of the thread where I can see that it's been answered - sorry! This is what happens when I break my "np posting before coffee" rule)


----------



## AKA (May 10, 2009)

My wife just did that trip last DEC. on AGR points. Worked just fine. Just pick the right days for the TE. West Texas can get a little thin scenic wise, but other wise a great trip. Have a good trip.


----------



## RRrich (May 10, 2009)

I October wifey and I will go from LAX to STL on The TE for a 2 zone trip. We could have chosen to go to CHI but since we live in STL and will be ready to go home, we chose not to.


----------



## RailroadBill (May 21, 2009)

I just booked a Bedroom using 30,000 Guest Reward points on 421, Chicago to Los Angeles. So it is allowed.


----------

